# Grandma Lucy's Pros and Cons



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anybody feed Grandma Lucy's? 

Grandma Lucy's :: Official Website ::

We are feeding Taste of the Wild Kibble right now and I was thinking about switching to a freeze-dried diet. 

Can you tell me something about the cons a pros about a freeze-dried diet? 

Thanks a lot! :wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't feed Grandma Lucy's but do feed the dehydrated The Honest Kitchen, and am going to try Sojos soon. I can't afford it as a total diet but use as a topper daily.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've never fed the Grandma Lucy's dehydrated, but have fed in the past The Honest Kitchen Thrive.

All dehydrated food is less processed than kibble; so in that sense it is a good thing. But it tends to be very expensive. I've gone to feeding 75% kibble and add fresh cooked meat for the other 25%.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm just not sure since it kinda looks like meaty mashed potatoes lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Honest Kitchen is kind of the consistency of oatmeal. THe crew LOVES it... they absolutely go bonkers when the container comes out.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

We are somewhat new Grandma Lucy's fans in my house! 

My dogs have been raw fed for the last 4+ years, and at some point I started giving them The Honest Kitchen for breakfast every day to save time and allow me to feed them their raw meaty bones in one meal for dinner instead of trying to portion the meat up. I've been feeding Grandma Lucy's to my dogs for the last 3 months or so now for their breakfasts.

When my local pet store started carrying Grandma Lucy's I bought 2 bags to try and the dogs love it! They have not had any weird digestive issues from it, and I found that a bag lasted longer than a box of THK, even though they are the same weight. I think it's because the freeze dried flakes of GL's are smaller and lighter than the dehydrated powder of THK that more fit in the same weight container. I could be imagining it though haha

I liked that Grandma Lucy's has more protein varieties available like pork and venison than THK does.


----------

